# A really DUMB Coyote, a Christmas Present,



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

or a Coyote wanting someone to assist him in commiting suicide? Not really sure which one it was, but none the less I got a Coyote this morning.

My Wife has to work at the Care Center on Christmas Morning most years. For about the past 8 years or so it has become a tradition that my youngest daughter and I go Coyote Hunting on Christmas morning. Well Nicole has been under the weather (actually we have all had our bought with the flu this week), and asked if she could stay in bed.

Being the kind hearted father that I am, and knowing full well what she felt like since I too had the flu a couple days ago I went alone. I went out by my Sister-in-Law's farm for my first stand. NOTHING ! I moved a couple miles away over by a vacant gravel pit for the second stand. Again NOTHING !

I was trying to figure out where to go next, and decided I was hungry, so I ventured over to Wheaton Minnesota (15 miles away) to get a roll and a cappuccino since no stores are open in Rosholt. I was driving home and drove across the US DAM Road.

This is a road that was not originally supposed to be a road, but actually a DAM. As such it cuts the Mud Lake Bottom(which is 9 miles long X 2 1/2 miles wide) in half, and the road sits about 20 feet or more above the lay of the land.

As I was driving alone, kind of day dreaming I spotted something out of place east of a patch of willows about 400 yards off the road to the south. I stopped and grabbed the binoc's, and sure enough it was a Coyote mousing in the meadow.

He wasn't paying me no attention what so ever, so I decided to see if I could get his attention. I grabbed my Sceery AP3 Call and did a few soft Rabbit Squalls. Imagine my surprise when he immediately came right towards me. When he got to about 150 to 200 yards out I barked twice. He stopped to see what the barking was all about, and at that instant the .243 Ruger barked a different song.

He was quartering towards me at the shot and the 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip found it's mark (well almost the right mark). Yep it founds it;s mark, right on the near side shoulder, and I am here to tell you a 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip out of a .243 Winchester makes a hell of a mess out of a Coyote when it hits a shoulder bone. I think you could have fit a coffee can in the hole on the back side of this Coyote.

What makes me think this Coyote was really DUMB, giving me a Christmas Present, or wanting someone to assist him in Suicide is that all the time I was sitting on top of this high road in my dark green Chevy Pickup (yes it is legal to shoot Varmints & Predators from the road from a vehicle in South Dakota).

Merry Christmas and a Happy SAFE New Year to all of my Coyote Hunting buddies on the net.

Larry


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great Story Larry!!!! Keep them coming and Merry Christmas!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

nice work...... that reminds me to get out...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm going out coyote hunting wednesday with a buddy of mine... went out a few days ago and saw one but didn't get any. Still haven't got a coyote!!!
Maybe wednesday will be the day!

:beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A friend and I went out yesterday afternoon at 3:30. We made two different stands about 4 miles apart, but nothing showed. I am thinking we need some colder weather and snow to make these coyotes have to work a little harder to find food so they'll hungy'er or something.

Larry


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree with you Larry, I'm shootin a reloaded 70 grain nosler ballistic, about 3500 feet per second out of my .243 and WOW. It puts a hurtin' on them 'yotes. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I shot a coyote pup Monday North of Minot. As it turned out, I did it a huge favor, it was covered with mange, head to toe, it's tail was bald and looked like a wire whip. It passed away a much more pleasant death than what the mange had in store for him.


----------

